# Thoughts on Pinarello FP1



## jsalicru

I have the opportunity of picking up a Pinarello FP1 at a good deal. It's a AL frame with carbon seatstays and carbon fork. Tiagra setup (it was purchased in Japan). 

Just wondering how this bike rates as I can't really find reviews on it.


----------



## 4cmd3

Apparently "The FP1 is actually the previous FP2 frame which is aluminium with carbon seatstays. The 2010 FP2 is a new carbon frameset for 2010." ... so try looking up reviews of the pre-2010 FP2 ?


----------



## Hooben

Great geometry on an old standard, very stiff ride.
Like an old magnesium Dogma, but of aluminum.
Onda seat stays and forks.
Beautiful paint job that is better appreciated in person. (flashiest aluminum ride I have ever seen)
Everywhere you go, people will stop you and complement your ride.
Italian Adrenalin.
I want one, even says pinarello on the bottom of the down tube.

Click on the link and scroll to FP1

http://gitabike-catalogs.com/application/_Pinarello_2010_/index.php


----------

